# اسئلة مفيدة جدا



## abd_alkaraim (2 فبراير 2010)

*ارجوا ان تفيدكم

س1
ما أول إذاعة عربية رسمية أنشئت ؟
إذاعة محطة القاهرة عام 1934 م

س2
ما أول محطة إذاعية في العالم ؟
هي محطة k.d.k.a الأمريكية عام 1920 م

س3
متى سمع أول إرسال إذاعي ؟
عام 1901 م عندما بعث ماركوني رسالة من بريطانيا إلى أمريكا 

س4
ما المحطات الأولى التي بثت الإذاعة بعد أمريكا ؟
بريطانيا عام 1921 م ، ثم فرنسا وألمانيا عام 1922 م

س5
متى وأين أنشئت أول محطة إذاعية عربية ؟
عام 1925 م في مصر ، وكانت مملوكة للأفراد

س6
اذكر بالتسلسل الزمني إنشاء المحطات الإذاعية العربية الأولى بعد مصر ؟
1935 م الإذاعة التونسية ، 1938 م لبنان ، 1940 م السودان والأردن

س7
متى أفتتحت أول محطة إذاعية في المملكة العربية السعودية ؟
يوم 9 / 12 / 1368 هـ ، الموافق 1/ 11 / 1949 م 

س8
ما أول وكالة أنباء ظهرت في العالم ؟
هي وكالة الأنباء هافاس في فرنسا عام 1845 م 

س9
ما ثاني وكالة أنباء ظهرت في العالم ؟
وكالة أسوشيتدبرس الأمريكية عام 1848 م

س10
متى أنشئت وكالة رويتر البريطانية ؟
عام 1851 م

س11
متى تأسست وكالة الأنباء السعودية ( واس ) ؟
عــام 1390 هـ - 1970 م

س12
متى كان أول نشوء للصحافة ؟
كان زمن الرومان وقدماء المصريين 

س13
أين ظهرت ووزعت أول الصحف بما يقارب الشكل الحالي ؟
في الصين عام 600 م

س14
متى ظهرت المطبعة ؟ 
عــام 1436 م 

س15
ما أول صحيفة ظهرت في العالم بالشكل الحديث المعروف اليوم ؟
هي صحيفة ألمانية عام 1502 م ، ثم في إيطاليا عام 1569 م 
ثم في بلجيكا عام 1603 م ، ثم في بريطانيا عام 1622 م

س16
ما أكبر دولة تحتوي على أكبر عدد من محطات الإذاعة ؟
أمريكا ، حيث يوجد بها 9512 محطة إذاعية مرخصة من am . Fm 

س17
ما أول صحيفة عربية ظهرت ؟
هي صحيفة الوقائع المصرية عام 1828 م 

س18
ما الدول العربية الأولى التي عرفت الصحافة بعد مصر ؟
الجزائر ؛ ظهرت فيها صحيفة المبشر عام 1847 م ، 
ثم لبنان ظهرت فيها صحيفة حديقة الأخبار عـام 1858 م 

س19
ما أول صحيفة ظهرت في المملكة العربية السعودية ؟
صحيفة القبلة عام 1915م - 1334 هـ

س20
متى صدرت صحيفة أم القرى في المملكة العربية السعودية ؟
في 15/5/1343هـ - 1924م في مكة المكرمة وهي الصحيفة الرسمية

س21
متى دخلت المطبعة إلى العالم العربي ؟
دخلت في أوائل القرن السبع عشر إلى الشام ،
وفي عام 1798م دخلت إلى مصر مع حملت نابليون .

س22
متى تم اختراع الاتصال اللاسلكي ؟
عــام 1876 م .

س23
متى كانت أول محاولة لاختراع التلفزيون ؟
كانت عـام 1923 م على يد زوريكن ، ثم عام 1925م على يد بيرد الذي يعد المخترع الحقيقي للتلفزيون .

س24
متى بدأ البث التلفزيوني الحديث كما هو معروف اليوم ؟
بدأ عام 1936م في بريطانيا ، ثم في أمريكا عام 1938م .

س25
ما أول دولة عربية أدخلت البث التلفزيوني ؟
هي المغرب عـام 1954م .

س26
متى أنشئت إذاعة الرياض ؟
في 1/ 9 / 1384 هـ - 3 / 1 / 1965م .

س27
متى أنشئت إذاعة صوت العرب في القاهرة ؟
عـام 1953م 

س28
متى بدأ البث الإذاعي في إذاعة القرآن الكريم بالرياض ؟
عــام 1972م .

س29
ما أكبر جريدة في العالم من حيث التوزيع ؟
هي جريدة يوميوري شمبون اليابانية ، حيث يبلغ توزيعها اليومي حوالي 14,5 مليون نسخة .

س30
ما أول مجلة صدرت في المملكة العربية السعودية ؟
هي مجلة المنهل عــام 1355 هـ - 



*


----------



## alaasab3 (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## Prince Soft (3 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية

5/5


----------



## abd_alkaraim (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على مروركم اخوانييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## haroush5 (7 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## مهندس مصر (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووور 

ولكن ما هو مصدر هذه المعلومات؟


----------



## mrinimed (8 فبراير 2010)

thnx


----------



## ميلاد جمعة (14 فبراير 2010)

مشكور // عشت


----------



## م. بكر الشيخ (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات المفيده


----------



## almasoudy (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## نافع الاشول (6 أبريل 2010)

الله الله والاسئله العرطه


----------



## راجع للمدينة (24 يونيو 2011)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## aldawdi (29 يونيو 2011)

_بصراحه تسلم اخي ع المعلومات المفيدة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا_


----------



## small painter (30 يونيو 2011)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## mvb (4 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## acer.7 (2 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------

